# חוות דעת על מזון GO NOW ו-TASTE OF THE WILD



## dor dangur (25/11/13)

חוות דעת על מזון GO NOW ו-TASTE OF THE WILD 
רציתי לדעת מה אתם אומרים לרועה גרמני בוגר ענק שוקל 50 ק"ג

על מזון כלבים גו
http://www.buldog.co.il/cat/816

מזון כלבים נאו
http://www.buldog.co.il/cat/821

וטייסט אוף דה ווילד
http://www.buldog.co.il/cat/820

מישהו מכיר?


----------



## aranzi doron (25/11/13)

אתה מסתכל על המצב בצורה לא נכונה 
אל תבחן מזון לפי איך שהוא מתאים לכלב אחר בחן אותו לפי הכלב שלך ,האם הכלב אוהב אותו ? 
האם הפרווה מבריקה , הכלב בריא לאורך זמן , כמות הצואה שלו קטנה יחסית ?
פעילות הכלב בתקופה בה הוא ניזון מסוג מסוים זה של מזון


----------



## dor dangur (25/11/13)

הכלב שלי עד עכשיו אכל רויאל קנין 
אבל זה אוכל שהמרכיב הראשון שלו זה תירס והכלב אוכל בלי סוף

הפרווה נראית מבריקה והכל, אבל קראתי באתרי דירוג עולמיים שהמזונות האלה הם טובים יותר ורציתי לדעת אם למישהו יש ניסיון

אשמח אם יש המלצות אפילו על מזונות אחרים...


----------



## aranzi doron (25/11/13)

אז ככה ... 
ראשית כלבים אינם טורפי בשר בלבד כמו החתולים והם יכולים לאכול מזון צמחוני ולחיות טוב 
דבר שני אין זה נכון להסתכל על ההרכב של המזון מראשון לאחרון אלא על כלל המרכיבים יחד אם תשים לב תראה שאלו שיש מרכיב ראשון עוף או בשר הדגנים מחולקים למס' מרכיבים כגון תירס , חיטה ...חלוקה זו מאפשרת להם לשים את העוף/קמח עוף(עוף טחון לאבקה) כמרכיב ראשון
בעצם כל הרשימה היא סוג של עבודה בעיניים עלינו הלקוחות מה שמחזיר אותי אחורה ...
תבחר את המזון הכי טוב לפי הכלבה שלך ראשית לך לפי השם ומוניטין אבל אם היא אוכלת מזון שטוב לה איתו ונראת טוב מבחינה חיצונית ובריאותית למה להחליף ?


----------



## יומני (25/11/13)

זה לא מדוייק. נכון שהכלבים טורפי בשר ולכן חשו 
חשוב שהמרכיב הראשון יהיה בשר (עוף / כבש /דג) ובעיקר בגלל החלבון. ואז יש מרכיבים נוספים (אורז, דגן וכו') שחשובים כדי לספק סיבים,
פחממות, ועוד דברים. הרשימה היא אמיתית לפחות בחברות הרציניות.
אנחנו מאכילים בפרו פלאן והטרינר הסביר לי שאצלם העוף זה לא קמח עוף אלה הדבר האמיתי, והוא הסביר שלרשימת המרכיבים יש חשיבות בסדר
ובכמויות כדי שהתזונה לכלב תהיה מאוזנת ונכונה.
ברור שבסוף הדבר צריך להיות טוב לכלבה ולהשפיע טוב על הפרווה ועל הקקי שלה, גם להשביע אותה בכמות המומלצת.


----------



## חן צפדיה (25/11/13)

עדיף קמח עוף מאשר עוף 
ובפרופלאן יש גם שיירי עוף וזה לא בדיוק נחשב לשיא האיכות...


----------



## meedas (25/11/13)

שלושתם נחשבים טובים 
GO ו- NOW זו אותה חברה, האחד עם דגנים והשני בלי (אם זכרוני אינו מטעה אותי. או שההבדל באחוזי החלבון... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
מבין השלושה יש לי נסיון אישי רק עם ה- GO, שבהחלט עשה טוב לכלבה שלי והיא מאוד אהבה את הטעם.

ממליצה לך לבחור אחד ולנסות לאורך כמה שבועות. אם ההשפעה על הכלב תהיה טובה במדדים הרלוונטים (צואה תקינה, פרווה יפה וכו') ותראה שהאוכל טעים לו, תשאר עם מה שבחרת. אם לא, תנסה את הבא בתור ברשימה


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

אני כיום מאכילה את שתי הכלבות בקנין קוויאר, אני קונה שני שקים שכל שק זה 12 ק"ג אבל האוכל נגמר מהר וזה פשוט עושה לי חור בכיס שלא נדבר שאחת הכלבות התחילה לחרבן בכמויות מסחריות.
למישהו יש המלצה לאוכל איכותי שמגיע בשקים גדולים של 20+ ק"ג?
השקים הקטנים של ה12 ק"ג זה בדיחה בשבילי וזה מחזיק אולי חודש.


----------



## dor dangur (25/11/13)

מצטרף לשאלה 
אצלי יש גם אילוץ אחר, רוב המזונות האיכותיים כמו אוריג'ן אקאנה לא נמצאים בירושלים. יש עוד מזון שראיתי כתוב עליו שהוא אולטרה פרימיום והוא נראה טוב ושמעתי שיש עליו שקי מגדלים מה אתם אומרים עליו?
יש עוד משהו שיכול להיות מעניין שראיתי שזה מבצע על שני שקי יוקנובה שגם יכול להיות משתלם. פשוט לדעת אם היוקנובה הוא גם ברמה של המזונות הטובים?

ועוד שלאה אם מישהו מכיר אתר אינתרנט של חנות בירושלים חוץ מ- www.buldog.co.il ?


----------



## His sister Pam (25/11/13)

לא מכירה את הג'נסיס, אבל 
הוא לא זול, במחיר הזה אתה יכול כבר לקנות קנין קוויאר עוף או טלה...
אם אתה מחפש יותר זולים קצת אתה יכול להסתכל בהודעה שכתבתי למטה... בהצלחה


----------



## חן צפדיה (25/11/13)

עזוב את ההגדרות האלה 
כל חברה יכולה לקרוא לאוכל שלה סופר\אולטרה פרימיום. זה לא באמת אומר יותר מידי.

יוקונובה יחסית בינוני, והג'נסיס נראה סביר אבל די יקר. יש לא מעט מזונות שהייתי מנסה לפני שני אלה בהתחשב באיכות והמחיר.


----------



## dor dangur (25/11/13)

תיקון טעות 
*אתר אינטרנט


----------



## His sister Pam (25/11/13)

קנין קוויאר וכמויות מסחריות של צואה? 
זה עוד לא שמעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אצלנו זה הוריד את הכמויות משמעותית...
אבל המחיר... כן. מוגזם למדי. במיוחד הברווז והצבי שאני אפילו לא חושבת לקנות (מעל 400 שקל). 

אני יודעת שיש את הריגל בשק של 25 ק"ג במחיר טוב. לכלב שלי זה גרם לחרבן בכמויות של סוס קטן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל את יכולה לנסות, אולי אצלך ישפיע אחרת.
גם לבלקנאדו יש שק של 25 ק"ג אם אני לא טועה, אבל מעולם לא ניסיתי אותו.


----------



## DGHM (25/11/13)

יש נטורל בלאנס ברווז/צבי ב-250 ש"ח 
כתבתי כאן לפני חודש


----------



## red desert (25/11/13)

גם אצלנו הוריד. קונה את הקנין עוף ומרוצה.


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

מוזר מה שאני שומעת.... 
כן הכמויות צואה שלה הגיעו ל5 פעמים ביום, זה צואה בריאה לא שילשולית אבל אני מתעייפת מלנקות את החצר כל פעם... 
טוב נו, מצאו לה 3 שחלות כשעיקרו אותה אז ברור שגם זה יקרה


----------



## meedas (25/11/13)

אז האוכל לא מתאים לה 
קורה.


----------



## 2המרפא (25/11/13)

דווקא הקאנין קוויאר הוא אחלה לגוגל 
עכשיו הוא עם גו כי אני מגוון לו קצת במזון ונמאס לו מהקאנין אז עוד שק אחד ואני חוזר לקאנין. דווקא הגו עושה כמויות צואה יותר גדולות וגזים קצת
שק של 12 קילו מספיק לך רק לחודש? נראה לי לא הכי הגיוני, גוגל גדול משמעותית משני הכלבות שלך וזה מחזיק אצלי בערך חודש. אפילו טיפה יותר.


----------



## His sister Pam (25/11/13)

לדעתי הוא מעולה, אבל 
אצלי לא מחזיק אפילו חודש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(אבל זה סתם כי הכלב שלי צריך כמויות עצומות של אוכל בשביל לא להיראות כמו עור ועצמות... "רזה טבעי" מה שנקרא)


----------



## 2המרפא (25/11/13)

ממש מוזר לי התגובות פה 
אלא אם אתם מחזיקים כלבי ענק אני באמת לא מבין איך זה לא מחזיק חודש. לדפנה יש שני פיטבוליות קטנות משמעותית מגוגל שגם הוא פיטבול אבל שוקל מעל 30 קילו. ואצלו ה12 קילו מחזיק בשקט. איך הם אוכלים כל כך הרבה אצלכם?


----------



## His sister Pam (25/11/13)

אה לא, זה רק כי ספציפית הכלב שלי צריך המון 
המון אוכל... כלב נורמלי יאכל הרבה פחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אני בכוונה מאכילה בזה כי זה האוכל עם הכי הרבה קלוריות שמצאתי, ברור לי שעם אוכל אחר אני אצטרך להאכיל הרבה יותר...
והמדהים זה שעם כל הכמות שהוא אוכל הצואה עדיין ממש קטנה יחסית לסוגים אחרים.

ואם יש לה שתי כלבות אז הגיוני שייגמר יותר מהר, לא?


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

כן שק אחד מספיק לי לחודש ערך... 
ואני מאכילה בידיוק לפי הכמויות המומלצות.
ה12 ק"ג נגמר אצלי מהר מאוד.
ומאז שעברנו לקנין החצר הפכה לחרבנה, אני כל יום מנקה את הקקי, לפני כמה ימים גילית שסוקי חירבנה איזה 5 פעמים במהלך היום.
אין לי מושג למה אבל זה גורם לה לעשות צואה כמו פרה 
אל תשכח שיש לי 2 כלבות, שתיהן ביחד שוקלות איזה 40+ ק"ג... אז זה מאוד הגיוני ...


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

וגם סוקי גורה... 
אז הצריכת אוכל שלה יותר גדולה (כמובן לפי ההמלצות של קנין קוויאר)


----------



## 2המרפא (25/11/13)

אמרת שהן אוכלות שתי שקים בחודש של 12


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

לאאאא 
בוא לא נגזים, שק אחד מספיק לי לחודש. שני שקים חודשיים  הן לא כאלה סוסות...


----------



## 2המרפא (25/11/13)

זהו חשבתי בטעות שמדובר בשני שקים בחודש 
שק לכל אחת מה שהיה נראה לי לא הגיוני בהתחשב בזה שגם סוקי וגם אלפא כל אחת היא בערך 10 קילו פחות מגוגל


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

אז תחשוב ... 
שיש לי פה גוגל אחד +10 ק״ג  אבל ללא קשר סוקי טוחנת כמו מכונה כי היא גורה, נקווה שזה יתאזן כשתגיע לבגרות.. אבל כרגע היא לא קרובה לסיום גדילה, אז הטחינת אוכל תמשיך עוד זמן רב.


----------



## חן צפדיה (25/11/13)

אני מאכיל בריגל 
אוכל בהחלט טוב, אפשר לקנות בשקי מגדלים של 25 ק"ג (עולה 330-350 בערך).

יש גם את בלקנדו שאפשר לקנות בשקים גדולים, על הכלב שלי הוא לא עבד טוב והוא גם נחשב פחות איכותי. 

שמעתי גם על טים ברידר (שזה בערך סיבאו רק בשקים גדולים), הוא נראה גם סביר אבל לא מכיר אנשים שמאכילים בו, אז גם לא יודע כ"כ לגבי המחיר שלו.


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

זהו שמעתי כל הריגל... 
הוא גם קיבל ניקוד של 4.5 נקודות .
אך מצאתי רק שקים קטנים של 13 ק"ג...
איך אני משיגה את ה25 ק"ג?


----------



## חן צפדיה (25/11/13)

איפה חיפשת? 
יש את דוגליין\מיסטר פט\גג לחיות\פט פוינט שכולם לדעתי עובדים בשיתוף פעולה או משהו כזה, בכל מקרה הם מחזיקים את השקי מגדלים.

הייתי ממליץ גם לנסות קודם את השקים הקטנים יותר לפני שעוברים לשקים הגדולים, אבל בגלל שיש לך 2 כלבות זה פחות רלוונטי...


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

אני אתקשר לחנות שלי ברחובות ... 
זולה פט, אבדוק אם ניתן להזמין דרכם שקי מגדלים.
מה המחיר לשק של ה25 ק"ג?
אני אנסה כמובן בתור התחלה שק קטן יותר לבדוק שטעים להן, אבל האמת שזה לא בעיה אצלנו הן אוכלות כל דבר שאביא להם.


----------



## חן צפדיה (25/11/13)

את יכולה לבקש דוגמית 
זה יספיק כדי לבדוק את הטעם, למרות שתמיד יכול להיות שימאס להן אחרי תקופה מסויימת. כדי לבדוק תגובה מלאה גם ככה תצטרכי משהו כמו חודש, ועם 2 כלבות כנראה שיהיה משתלם יותר בכל זאת לקנות ישר את ה 25 קילו מאשר שק קטן, גם אם לא תאהבי את התגובה שלהן בסופו של דבר. 

המחיר ל 25 קילו מהפורמולה הרגילה של העוף (לבוגרים) אמור להיות סביב ה 330 ש"ח.
הכבש\אקטיב - 20 ש"ח יותר. לגבי הדגים או שאר הפורמולות אין לי מושג.

החנות שאני מזמין ממנה (ונראה לי שעוד כמה מאלה שציינתי, לא יודע בדיוק) עושה גם משלוחים חינם עם אספקה מהירה מאוד בד"כ (וגם נותנת צ'ופרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

אוקיי... 
תודה רבה על האינפורמציה... כשייגמרו לי השקים של הקוויאר אני אבדוק את המעבר לריגל...
זה שוחט לי את הכיס אומנם אני קונה את השקים של קוויאר במחיר יחסית טוב (280 לעוף ו300 לטלה) אבל זה פשוט נגמר לי מהר!


----------



## 2המרפא (25/11/13)

באמת מחיר טוב 
אצלי הדגים (הוא משלשל כל דבר אחר) עולה אחרי הנחה 370 ומחזיק חודש בערך


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

זה מטורף הקוויאר... 
והאמת אם גם ככה הוא גורם לה לעשות הרבה צואה כנראה כדאי לבדוק משהו אחר. אני חושבת שהיא רגישה לעוף, אז אני אעביר אותה באופן קבוע לטלה. ניסיתי את הנטוראל באלאנס שהיה להן טוב אבל גם להם יש שקים של כולה 13 ק״ג.


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

זה מטורף הקוויאר... 
והאמת אם גם ככה הוא גורם לה לעשות הרבה צואה כנראה כדאי לבדוק משהו אחר. אני חושבת שהיא רגישה לעוף, אז אני אעביר אותה באופן קבוע לטלה. ניסיתי את הנטוראל באלאנס שהיה להן טוב אבל גם להם יש שקים של כולה 13 ק״ג.


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

זה מטורף הקוויאר... 
והאמת אם גם ככה הוא גורם לה לעשות הרבה צואה כנראה כדאי לבדוק משהו אחר. אני חושבת שהיא רגישה לעוף, אז אני אעביר אותה באופן קבוע לטלה. ניסיתי את הנטוראל באלאנס שהיה להן טוב אבל גם להם יש שקים של כולה 13 ק״ג.


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

זה מטורף הקוויאר... 
והאמת אם גם ככה הוא גורם לה לעשות הרבה צואה כנראה כדאי לבדוק משהו אחר. אני חושבת שהיא רגישה לעוף, אז אני אעביר אותה באופן קבוע לטלה. ניסיתי את הנטוראל באלאנס שהיה להן טוב אבל גם להם יש שקים של כולה 13 ק״ג.


----------



## His sister Pam (25/11/13)

בפט פויינט הדגים עולה 348


----------



## katam (26/11/13)

גם אני עברתי לשק של 25 ק"ג של ריגל 
אני קונה בגג לחיות


----------



## daphne86 (26/11/13)

כמה זה עולה לך שם?


----------



## katam (26/11/13)

מדובר בריגל גורים כבש גזע גדול 
בסביבות 369 יכול להיות תזוזה של חמישה שקלים למטה או למעלה


----------



## Black Joker (25/11/13)

אני נדחף! פיטבול ואוכל!! 
אהלן,

השק האחרון של הכלבה שלי, היה כבש נקי (מרכיב יחיד ולא עיקרי) והכלבה עשתה קקי יפה, אבל 5 פעמים ביום! מסתבר שהיא גם איבדה תוך כדי 2 קילו. כך שאסור לזלזל בכך. גם לי אין בעיה לנקות 5 פעמים במקום 3, אבל לא מוכן לסבול הורדה במשקל .

אני עכשיו עם שק של אינסטינקט ארנבת נקי (עוד הפעם, מרכיב יחיד ולא רק עיקרי) וכמות הצואה ירדה לשלוש פעמים ביום, שזה כבר טוב. זה אומר שהכלבה מתחילה לעכל כמו שצריך.

אגב, הכלבה שלי אוכלת 300 גרם ליום, בכמה את מאכילה את שלך ( מזונות שונים, אבל חייב להיות ממוצע כלשהו)?


----------



## daphne86 (25/11/13)

אני מאכילה אותה ב3 כוסות 
מדובר בכוס קפה טיפוסית מקרטון, זה כוס מדידה של קנין קוויאר שקיבלתי עם האוכל. נראה לי שמדובר בכ300 גרם ליום. אולי יותר. לפי הרשימה של קנין קוויאר גורה ששוקלת במשקל של הכלבה הגורה שלי (23) הכמות הייתה בין 2 ומשהו כוסות ל3 ומשהו. אז החלטתי להביא לה באמצע שזה 3 כוסות. הכלבה השניה שלי שהיא בוגרת מקבלת 2.5 כוסות. שתיהן נורא פעילות ומפרקות אחת לשניה את הצורה במהלך היום.


----------



## 2המרפא (25/11/13)

הגיוני אצלי זה בסביבות 400 גרם ליום 
אבל הוא 32 קילו ומאוד אנרגטי


----------



## Black Joker (25/11/13)

אצלי 
זה 2 וחצי כוסות לפי 114 גרם לכוס (אחרי בירורים מהחברה).

הכלבה מאוד אנרגטית ושורפת קלוריות חופשי, היא פשוט לא רוצה לעלות .


----------



## daphne86 (26/11/13)

תקשיב... 
עדיף שלא תעלה, בעיניי משקל אולטמטיבי לפיטבולים הוא כ18 ק"ג עד 25. 
ככל שכלב שוקל יותר או גדול יותר פיסית תחשוב על הכאבים שהוא יחווה אח"כ בעת זקנה. לא סתם אורך החיים של כלבים גדולים הוא קצר יותר מהכלבים הקטנים.
הכלב שלי אלפי, היה סטאף אנגלי מעורב וחי עד גיל 16 ... כשאתה רואה שהם מתחילים לסבול מכאבי פרקים ושהם לא מסוגלים לסחוב את עצמם אתה מבין כמה גודל של כלב בא לרעתו בעת זקנה.
אני מרוצה מאוד מהמשקל של שתיהן ומעדיפה שלא יעלו גרם.


----------



## Black Joker (26/11/13)

תקן 
יש יותר מדי עירובובים היום בארץ. אנשים שיש להם כלבים בעלי ראש גדול ולסתות חזקות, טוענים שהכלב שלהם גזעי, כאשר הוא מין הסתם לא.

התקן של הגזע (פיטבול אמריקאי) הוא 20-25 לנקבה ו 30-35 לזכר.

מסכים איתך לגמרי לגבי משקל קריטי בבגרות. לצערי, אני למוד ניסיון מכלבה קטנה, שהמשקל גמר לה את הרגליים האחוריות.


----------



## daphne86 (26/11/13)

מסכימה איתך... 
מה שיש כיום בארץ זה "מוטציות" של פיטבולים. עיוותו לגמרי את כל הגזע. יש כל כך הרבה עירבובים של פיטבולים ואמסטפים פיטבולים ובוקסרים. ומה לא. 
הגזע האמיתי נעלם מהארץ, אין תקן אין כלום. ואם יש כמה שהם אכן פיטבולים לפי הגדרת ארגון ה-ADBA אז הם כנראה לא מתועדים ומעטים.
בעיניי משקל אולטמטיבי לכלב מהסוגים האלה (בעיקר מסת שריר) הוא כ18-25 כשכלב מתקרב ל30 ק"ג ועובר אותו כואב לי הלב לחשוב מה הוא יעבור בעת זקנה. אצל הכלב שלי לקראת הסוף הכאבי פרקים הגיעו גם מחולשה כללית שחווה כתוצאה מכשל כליות, המזל שזה הגיע מהר ונגמר מהר, אתה רואה למשל כלבים שסוחבים את הכאבי פרקים האלה שנים ונחמץ לך הלב, למשל המאסטפים, אני רואה אותם ובא לי לבכות עליהם.
בקיצור שמור על הכלבה שלך במשקלה הנוכחי, אני אישית אוהבת את זה שהם בעלות מראה אתלטי וקלות משקל (יחסית).
ואני מתארת לעצמי שגם להן הרבה יותר נוח עם זה.


----------



## Black Joker (26/11/13)

הבעיה עם המשקל בגזע הזה 
היא שאנשים פשוט גורמים לכלבים שלהם להשמין ולהיראות כמו חזירים.

העיקר הבריאות .


----------



## daphne86 (26/11/13)

חופשי! 
מסכימה איתך 2!
יש את כל אלה שמתלהבים מכמה ה"פיטבול" שלהם כבד וגדול ובסופו של דבר הכלבים נראים יותר כמו אמריקן בולי מפיטבול. אמריקן בולי זה אחד הגזעים היותר מסכנים ומעוותים לדעתי.
זה מצחיק איך אנשים מתגאים במשקל של הכלב (כמה שיותר כבד יותר מסוכן!)
עצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בעיקר על הכלבים.


----------



## Black Joker (26/11/13)




----------



## xslf (25/11/13)

יצא לי להאכיל בנאו 
הוא מצויין.

כרגע קיצצתי קצת בהוצאות, אז ירדתי ל- Vet's Choice, שגם סבבה.

(שני כלבים, אחד 36 ק״ג ואחת 15 ק״ג).


----------



## aranzi doron (25/11/13)

תקראו מומלץ  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/forumpage.aspx?ForumId=16&MessageId=172633258


----------



## elin86 (26/11/13)

מי מחזיק היי טק נטורלס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
לצערי המקום ממנו קניתי עבר איזשהו שינוי וכרגע אין להם..
לא רוצה לשגע את מילי במזון אחר..
בדקתי קצת באיזור ולא מצאתי..
אשמח לעזרה


----------



## His sister Pam (26/11/13)

זכור לי במעורפל 
שמחסני מזון לחיות בחולון מחזיקים (או לפחות החזיקו פעם) הייטק.

אני זוכרת ששאלתי אותו אם יש לו קנין קוויאר והוא אמר שיש לו הייטק וזה אותו דבר או משהו כזה.. אבל זה היה לפני המון זמן.

תנסי לצלצל אליהם, הם עושים משלוחים לאזור די נרחב אני חושבת.


----------



## marx04 (26/11/13)

כולם מצויינים 
שלום לך,

כל המזונות הללו מצויינים.
הכלבה שלי ניזונה בחודשים האחרונים מ-Taste of the wild, שהוא מצויין עבורה.
אני קונה אותו מהחנות פט-סטוק בגדרה במחיר מאד אטרקטיבי, נמוך יותר ממה שמצויין בקישורים שצירפת.

בברכה,

אורי.


----------

